# [solved] mdadm raid i metadata

## globalbus

Witam. Problem może niezbyt poważny, ale troszkę mnie nurtuje. Wczoraj postanowiłem przejść na software raid, ale z domyślnym metadata=1.2 nie ma ochoty zamontować się rootfs, używam jajka 2.6.36-r5, bez initrd.

Ustawiłem macierz gdzie siedzi rootfs na metadata=0.90 i wszystko działa, ale trochę mi to nie odpowiada, bo marnuje się sporo miejsca na dysku. Jest jakiś sposób, żeby używać nowszego metadata na rootfs? (najchętniej bez babrania się z initrd)

EDIT: odpowiem sam sobie, niestety initrd jest konieczny, mój skrypt init (wrzucono do initrd busybox'a i mdadm)

```
mount -t proc none /proc

CMDLINE=`cat /proc/cmdline`

mount -t sysfs none /sys

/bin/mdadm --assemble /dev/md2 /dev/sdd4 /dev/sde4

mount -r -t ext4 /dev/md2 /newroot

umount /sys

umount /proc

exec /bin/busybox switch_root /newroot /sbin/init ${CMDLINE}
```

----------

